# Versionierung mit GIT in Netbeans



## MiMa (20. Sep 2017)

Hi,
in der Vergangenheit habe ich immer von einem Netbeansprojekt ein ZIP Ordner gemacht um verschiedene Versionen zu haben.
2017-09-12 Projekt.rar
2017-09-13 Projekt.rar
Mit der Zeit wird das schön unübersichtlich, da ich keinerlei Informationen zu den jeweiligen Ständen habe. Es sei den ich lege immer ein Projektnotiz bei.
2017-09-13 Projekt - Notiz.txt
Im Grunde ist es so, das ich eine weitere Funktion einbaue und dann kann es schon mal passieren dass das gesamte Projekt einen defekt hat. Ich möchte dann wieder einen Schritt zurück gehen können. Dazu habe ich  mir ein paar Videos im Netz angeschaut und mal mit einem Beispielprojekt die Versionierung getestet.
Allerdings habe ich bei der Initialisierung irgend etwas falsch gemacht ?!?!?
Jetzt sind wohl alle geöffneten Projekte in de rVersionsverwaltung, da alle dieses blaue Zeichen haben und die Dateien grün werden 
Ich möchte gerne selbst bestimmen, welches Projekt in der Versionsverwaltung aufgenommen werden soll.
Mir geht es nicht Code mit anderen zu teilen, sondern ein Backup zu haben und Schrittweise zurück gehen zu können. Dabei möchte ich auf meinem Notebook lokal Entwicklen, als auch lokal zu Versionieren und über ein Netzlaufwerk eine Kopie des ganzen zu haben. Für alle Fälle .

Im ersten Schritt wprde ich gerne wissen, die ich alle Projekte wieder aus der Versionsverwaltung entfernen kann?
Mit dem Disconnect kann ich die Versionsverwaltung Deaktivieren, dann sind aber alle aus. Wenn ich es wieder einschalkte, dann sind wieder alle an?

Dumerweise habe ich die Reposity Oedner Lokal und auf dem Netzlaufwerk gelöscht und habe gedacht, damit wäre das erledigt!

Kann ich die Konfiguration irgendwie wieder Entfernen?

Im Zweiten Schritt würde ich gerne Wissen, wie ich ein Ausgewältes Projekt in die Versionierung bekomme?

Vielen Dank
M


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (20. Sep 2017)

In dem Root-Ordner (das müsste der Ordner sein, wo alle deine Projekte liegen) müsste ein Verzeichnis .git sein. Das zu löschen sollte es entfernen.
Hast du die Initialisierung mit Netbeans gemacht? Wenn ja, würde ich das per CommandLine machen. Dazu gehst du (bspw. mit der Git Bash) in das Projektverzeichnis (das du versionieren möchtest) und führst dort folgenden Befehl aus: git init
Damit sollte alles in diesem Ordner (inklusiv Unterordner etc.) versioniert sein.


----------



## MiMa (20. Sep 2017)

Danke, das löschen der Versionierunginitialisierung hat geklappt. Das .git Verzeichnis war im Netbeant Projekte Ordner.
Das mit der Git Bash habe ich noch nicht richtig verstanden. Das ist weder das CLI von Windows, noch die Shell vom Mac oder Linux!?! 
Muss man sich das laden?
Bei Video2Brain habe ich gesehen, das man sich ein Git Programm für die initialisierung laden kann, was im Grunde nur ein Git Verzeichnis erstellt. https://git-scm.com/
Allerdings hat der im Video alles schnell durchgeklickt und nichts davon erklärt, weil es um Netbeans geht? Super . Im ganzen Videokurs nur 6:55 für Versionsverwaltung und kaum etwas eklärt 
Die Essenz war, das man eine Datei Comitten muss ein paar informationen dazu und das wars.
Ich habe mal irgendwann gesehen, das man wenigsten Brunch und Commit braucht.
Ich würtde jetzt aber auch ungern ein ganzens Buch lesen um in Netbeans Versionen zu erstellen und ggf lauffähige vorvesionen herstellen kann.
Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte!

Dank
M


----------



## Thallius (20. Sep 2017)

GIt kannst du über die CMD in Windows oder über das Terminal bei Linux benutzen. Dort kannst du dann einfach die GIt Commandos eingeben, so diese im Pfad liegen, was aber bei einer vernünftigen GIt Installation immer der Fall sein sollte.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## MiMa (20. Sep 2017)

Sorry wenn ich da noch mal so nachfrage, muss man Git installieren?
In Netbeans ist doch Git enthalten, muss man das auf Windows dann trotzdem noch installieren?
Für die Synology gibt es einen GIT-Server, auf dem ich dannauch ein Repositiy erstellen kann.
Danke


----------



## Thallius (20. Sep 2017)

Du brauchst keinen Server. ich habe keine Ahnung in welcher Form NetBeans GIT mit ausliefert aber normal ist halt GIT eine eigene Software die man eben auch separat installieren kann. Und wenn man dann einen Pfad auf die Exe hat, dann kann man von überall aus in der Shell mit GIt xxxx damitcarbeoten.


----------



## MiMa (20. Sep 2017)

Hab den wieder deinstalliert.
Ich habe jetzt das Verzeichnis "GitReposities" aus Netzlaufwerk angelegt.
Dort habe ich jetzt ein Verzeichnis erstellt mit den Namen "VersionsKontrolle"
In Netbeans habe ich ein Java Projekt mit den Namen "VersionsKontrolle" erstellt.
Das Projekt selektiert und unter "Team/Git/Initialize Repository.."
Im Fenster Select a directory where the repository shall be created
Root path: R:/VersionsVerwaltung 
es witde ein .git Vezeichnis erstellt. Das Clonen scheint dann problematisch zu sein, da ich immer die Meldung erhalte Verzeichnis ist nicht leer 
Irgendwie hatte ich das auf diesem Wege schon mal hin bekommen, aber mit den flaschen vezeichnissen.
Bin völlig deprimiert.


----------



## MiMa (20. Sep 2017)

Damit hatte das mal geklappt. Jetzt nicht mehr.
Dort steht auch, das kein Netzwerk oder Server unterstützt wird?
https://netbeans.org/kb/docs/ide/git.html


----------



## Thallius (20. Sep 2017)

Warum verfolgst du nicht den Rat und lernst erstmal mit GIt umzugehen ohne den ganze NEtBeans schnick Schnack drum herum?


----------



## MiMa (20. Sep 2017)

Mach ich.
Danke


----------



## MiMa (21. Sep 2017)

Habe die Einführung in GIT nun abgeschlossen und weiss jetzt mehr darüber bescheid.
Jetzt konnte ich in Netbeans auch besser entscheiden welche Pfade nun eingetragen werden müssen. Mir ist jetzt klar was ich initialisiere und wozu clone benutzt wird. Das Git Repository funktioniert jetzt auch wieder unter Netbeans und zwar nur für das Projekt, welches ich benötige.


----------

